# Forgot about wet brined pork loin, help!



## crystal10 (Apr 5, 2019)

So in using the basement refrigerator, my pork loin that I had curing in pop's wet brine was forgotten about.  It's been in there about 2 months.  Toss it or is it still good?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SGMan (Apr 5, 2019)

I would suggest using the sniff test.  
If it smells okay, you should be good.  

You may want to soak it first as it might be a little salty.  (Do a fry test)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 5, 2019)

SGMan said:


> I would suggest using the sniff test.
> If it smells okay, you should be good.
> 
> You may want to soak it first as it might be a little salty.  (Do a fry test)



GOOD ANSWER! IF everything seems/smells normal, the only possible issue is saltiness or the meat may get a bit mushy. Not usually and issue with Pop's Brine as it has a lower salt content than the more common 1C Kosher to 1 Gallon Water...JJ


----------



## crystal10 (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks!  We put it in the cold smoker so we shall see what it looks and smells like when it comes out.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 5, 2019)

Good suggestions let us know the out come. 

Warren


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 5, 2019)

Typically, this can preserve fine but usually want to change the water and repack weekly or so, and make sure no contact with air for long term. (Have heard about mold on top surface of water). 

I would say if it’s a survival situation, sure go for it. 
Otherwise, it MIGHT be ok, but food poisoning is far more ‘expensive’ that what those pork loins cost.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 6, 2019)

crystal10 Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

